# Prolific Cherry



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

I am unsure what the average clutch size is for a cherry shrimp. I can understand juvie females having fewer and more mature females having more. But I had a green egg bearing female have between 50 - 60 young this week. Which has effectively trippled my population. Now I don't expect them all to survive, but what is the average "normal" clutch size for shrimp? They were all sitting nice so I could count those what were on the glass of the bowl. so I could easily have more than what I counted.


----------



## praxis5624 (Apr 22, 2006)

RCS raised in optimum conditions can reach an overpopulation level fast in little or no time. Start culling specimens with poor color and selectively breed to intensify the color which may cause you to have sell of some or trade at the LFS for food and other needs.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

I will keep that in mind. I got two blood line starter collonies that I hope to breed. I will take some to a local store when I get a population explosion. if I Need to I will put them in some buckets until such time.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

Just a note here. that highly prolific cherry is an incredibly solid red colour. There are white flecks on her, but she's quite solid..


----------



## Th4nhPh0ng (May 12, 2008)

thats good....i hear if your background is dark your RCS coloration will intensify.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

I just can hardly wait until I get the flourite or eco-complete substrates. I want to redo my main tank and set it up better htan before.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

Th4nhPh0ng said:


> thats good....i hear if your background is dark your RCS coloration will intensify.


And now is yet another time i ask myself "Why did i not paint the back of the tank... Well next time i guess.


----------



## rod (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi, 
I've been raising and trading with LFS red cherry shrimp for about 2years now. One piece of advice I could give you is moss. If you want to get the red color to come out and multiply like crazy use some moss in the tank for them. I also put some sea shells in for them. They are in the 10 gal with the babby bristlenose. They are prolific enough that I trade in about 20 a week.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

Moss, is definately something I Have lots of. I don't have it in my shrimp tank just yet, but I will. 

I am not sure how many shrimplets survived in my main tank, but there are some. I see them from time to time, hanging out inthe moss.


----------



## DarioDario (Nov 14, 2008)

How many shrimp did you initially start off with?


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

to be honest, too many. I wanted 20 but I got something around 30....I think I have hundreds now. >.>


----------



## aznb0i (Feb 14, 2008)

another good way to intense the red is feeding spinach. Rich in iron


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

ooooh....okay I'll keep that in mind the next time I am doing groceries.


----------



## aznb0i (Feb 14, 2008)

I like to buy a good amount of veggies and keep it in the freezer.


----------

